# Testing Unknown Compressor Pump



## FixItGuy81 (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey guys I picked up the compressor for free what is the best way to test to see if it's a usable pump? and how do I determine what motor I would need to run it?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Fixitguy,

You would need to figure out what the model number is and the running pump RPM range. There are no numbers anywhere? does the pump turn by hand 360 degrees? what is the diameter of the pump pulley?

Stephen



FixItGuy81 said:


> Hey guys I picked up the compressor for free what is the best way to test to see if it's a usable pump? and how do I determine what motor I would need to run it?
> View attachment 8631


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Fixitguy,

It looks like the pump pulley is shattered and only partial fins are left

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it might be cheaper to just buy another pump...
unless you have lots of time!
if the bearings are damaged due to some one with a hammer smacking the drive pulley fan assy to get it in this state...

look at northern tool for a whole replacement..
also as others will chime in
the tank needs inspection..
think water over time rusting the inside of the tank.

most of the time you are looking at a 5 hp at 1800 rpm motor
rated for air compressor use.
you also will need a magnetic start box for safety.
northern also has those too.


----------



## FixItGuy81 (Jan 5, 2021)

Here is the info I found. I've already mounted a smaller pump but would have loved to use this monster.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Fixitguy, ,

Your pump is a Campbell Hausfeld , see parts below:






Campbell Hausfeld Parts HS050000AV, HS7101 Pump


Repair parts for Campbell Hausfeld HS050000AV, HS7101 air compressor pump. Our site is easy to shop and we have online schematics, tech docs and videos available.




mastertoolrepair.com





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Fixitguy, 

Here's the Husky Model #HS518102 manual for this compressor:



https://safe.menlosecurity.com/doc/docview/viewer/docNBF191D7AE0A9f8d568b2632f66ecc54c8986b9d26a160487bd9202cd97b7ed22e9039900087b



Stephen


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Wait a minute here.
We have @FixItGuy helping @FixItGuy81 ??? Really??? What are the odds. Are you guys the same person? Lol


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

JohnNY,

What I meant was addressed to fixitguy81, just made a mistake

Stephen



JohnNY said:


> Wait a minute here.
> We have @FixItGuy helping @FixItGuy81 ??? Really??? What are the odds. Are you guys the same person? Lol


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

stevon said:


> JohnNY,
> 
> What I meant was addressed to fixitguy81, just made a mistake
> 
> Stephen


Oh lol. I thought it was a popular name, but now that i look back I dont even know how or why i asked that lol.....too many beers apparently


----------

